# Question when billing 93306 in the POS 21 or 22



## smerriweather1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello, 

When billing

93306  
Echocardiography, transthoracic, real-time with image documentation (2D), includes M-mode recording, when performed, complete, with spectral Doppler echocardiography, and with color flow Doppler echocardiography  

in the POS 21 or 22 and the physician is only providing the interp I know that a 26 modifier is appropriate, HOWEVER I want to double check to make sure I also don't need to utilize any additional add on CPT codes.  I am of the mindset no, because the other services such as the recording the color flow Doppler, etc are already built into the body of the code.  Am I correct?

Thanks.


----------

